# Backup Alarms



## Old North (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anyone had success / experience using broadband backup alarms? These are the type that rely on "white noise" rather than annoying beepers. I'm dealing with longterm work in a residential area.

Thanks!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Could you translate that to English?:w00t:

Are referring to a backup alarm on a truck?

Like so you don't crash into something harder than your bumper?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I think he's referring to vehicle and machinery. They generally both make the same sound


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan,

I've seen promotions for them. If you check that they meet the "safety standard" there isn't a reason not to try them. From what I've read they aren't prohibitively expensive. Why not be the first guy on the block to have one. 

The only problem that came to mind was that some people might not recognize the sound as a warning when they are ingrained with the solid tone alarms?

it's nice to see a neighbor on the site.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Old North said:


> Has anyone had success / experience using broadband backup alarms? These are the type that rely on "white noise" rather than annoying beepers. I'm dealing with longterm work in a residential area.
> 
> Thanks!


I'd worry that people are used to regular back up alarms that they wouldn't recognize this type of alarm. Also if there is another vehicle backing up with regular back up alarm would it drown out the broadband type.

Reminds me of a story. One day on the way to the shop I saw a tri-axle on it's side under an overpass. Found out the truck driver was trench paving the day before & disabled body alarm because it was annoying him. [email protected] didn't notice body in the air before leaving yard the following day & hit the overpass.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Up,

You did such a thing?? !!!!


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

denick said:


> Up,
> 
> You did such a thing?? !!!!


:whistling 

It wasn't me. Dumbest thing I did @ 18 yrs. old was ripping front bumper off 6 wheeler while backing truck up on a wooded lot. 

I went from :blink: to  
My father went  :furious:  :w00t:
He still brings it up to this day


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> :whistling
> 
> 
> He still brings it up to this day


As he should! :laughing:



I've never heard of these "White Noise" alarms, if they have a sound anything like the ringing in my ears I probably won't ever hear them. :wacko:


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a large paving contractor here in MD that had to install them on there trucks to work on the ICC (inter-county connector) due to the neighbors complaining, so I've heard them that is about it. One thing I noticed is they are not loud. I could barely hear them with little machinery noise, I would say they would be almost undetectable with machines close. Depends what you are doing, if you have a lot of ground people make sure they pay attention.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Curiosity got the better of me and I had to find out what these things are.

Judging by the video, I am sure the people in the neighborhoods I work in might like to see these used.

Could be safer as well, on a site with a couple machines going it is hard to tell where the "BEEPING" is coming from.

Check out the vid.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Curiosity got the better of me and I had to find out what these things are.
> 
> Judging by the video, I am sure the people in the neighborhoods I work in might like to see these used.
> 
> ...


great, replacing one annoying sound with another.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

A few years back I had to put up with a development being built about 200 yds from me for nearly two years, with those dadratted beepers going 7 days a week, 7AM to 6PM. That baby gets my vote.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I get more complaints about back up alarms from neighbors than anything else. Start a big concrete pour at 2 a.m. Concrete pump blasting, trucks revving up to mix, troweling machines, mexicans singing "la cucaracha"....What do I get calls about? Back up alarms on the concrete trucks!:laughing:

We used to be able to talk the concrete companies into disconnecting them for early morning pours, then they got sued a couple of times, that's the end of that.


----------

